# Recommended recording of Rachmaninov Trio Élégiaque no.2 in D minor?



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

What CD should I buy? 

Thanks.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

That's a hard question. Had to see what's available. There's a live recording with the Tezlaffs & Pizarro. Sounds good to me  Ashkenazy also has one. In 2 minutes I decided I like the 1st one best, so buy it! It actually is wonderful to have spotify, there are 34 recordings of the work there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2016)

I really like these two:


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I can enthusiastically recommend the Beaux Arts recording. Sublime.


----------

